# Hello to all



## Matthias King (Jul 31, 2009)

My name is Matthias. I've been on here a pretty long time, reading posts and getting useful tidbits of info here and there, but finally decided to register so I can participate and contribute where I'm able.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Matthias. Glad to have you finally register. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Blackster (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Matthias, 

welcome to this great place.


----------



## Hal (Aug 1, 2009)

this always happens i remember i stayed for months too reading and checking everything new till i found myself coming here everyday and i told myself isn't it time to register ?! :D

Welcome here


----------



## Lex (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome

aLex


----------

